# عبارات تزيد الثقه بالنفس



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

عبارات تزيد الثقه بالنفس

1- الناجحون يثقون دائماً على قدرتهم على النجاح. ​
2- تجاهل الناس الذين يرددون مستحيل ……مستحيل. 

3- قدر ما تركز مجهودك في موضوع ما تحقق النجاح فيه. 

4- رؤيتك السلبية لنفسك سبب في فشلك. 

5- رؤيتك الإيجابية لنفسك تدفعك دائماً للنجاح. 

6- فكر دائماً بما يسعدك وابتعد دائماً بما يقلقك. 

7- ما تخاف منه قد يحدث لك إذا استمررت في التفكير فيه . 

8- لا تقارن نفسك بالآخرين والأخص الفاشلين. 

9- لا تستمع لأي شخص يحاول إحباطك. 

10- أعرف نقاط ضعفك وتخلص منها. 

11- أعرف نقاط قوتك وحافظ عليها. 

12- الثقة بالنفس طريق النجاح والنجاح يدّعم الثقة بالنفس. 

13- الخوف من أي محاولة جديدة طريقك للفشل. 

14- أجعل فشلك بداية النجاح. 

15- محاولة النهوض من السقوط أفضل من أن تداس وأنت مرمي. 

16- أن تحاول أي محاولة جديدة وتخطأ لتتعلم أفضل من عدم المحاولة نهائياً. 

17- اسأل نفسك دائماً عن ما تخاف. 

18- ليس السؤال كيف يراك الناس ولكن السؤال كيف ترى نفسك.

19- عندما تفهم ما معنى الحياة جيدا سترى أنها هامة جداً جداً. 

20- إذا كانت عندك مشكلة فأنها لن تحل إذا أنكرت وجودها. 

21- التقليل من قيمة الآخرين يسبب في تحطيم نفسك. 

22- أن لم تكن تعرف طريقك جيداً فلاً تصل إلى نهايته. 

23- لا يدوم ربيع العمر ولكن نظارة القلب هي التي تدوم. 

24- فكر إيجابياً وكن متفائلا. 

25- لا يدوم جمال الشكل ولكن جمال الشخصية هي التي تدوم. 

26- تذكر بأن الشعور بالوحدة مع الآخرين وسوء العلاقة ناتج عن سوء التفاهم. 

27- غالباً لا نرى الأمور على حقيقتها ولكننا نراها كما ندركها نحن كن واقعياً وانظر للأمور بدون تحيز. 

28- الشخص الحر هو الذي يقول نعم للصواب ولا للخطأ

عايزة كل واحد فيكم يقولي اكتر عبارة عجبتة هي اية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:Love_Letter_Open:​​


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> 12- الثقة بالنفس طريق النجاح والنجاح يدّعم الثقة بالنفس.



كتير يقتبسوا يا فراشه

بس انا اخترت دى

ميرسى يا قمر

موضوع جميل جدا جدا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> كتير يقتبسوا يا فراشه
> 
> بس انا اخترت دى
> 
> ...







​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 سبتمبر 2008)

عبارات راااااائعه 
مرسىىى يا فراشه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> عبارات راااااائعه
> 
> مرسىىى يا فراشه
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*غالباً لا نرى الأمور على حقيقتها ولكننا نراها كما ندركها نحن كن واقعياً وانظر للأمور بدون تحيز.



مرسي فراشه علي العبارات الجميله دي


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *غالباً لا نرى الأمور على حقيقتها ولكننا نراها كما ندركها نحن كن واقعياً وانظر للأمور بدون تحيز.​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (28 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عبارات تزيد الثقه بالنفس
> 
> 1- الناجحون يثقون دائماً على قدرتهم على النجاح. ​
> 2- تجاهل الناس الذين يرددون مستحيل ……مستحيل.
> ...




10- أعرف نقاط ضعفك وتخلص منها. 


ايمتا نشوف نتيجة الفحص
سلام المسيح




​


----------



## سيزار (28 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا فراشه موضوع رائع


----------



## *malk (28 سبتمبر 2008)

> 2- تجاهل الناس الذين يرددون مستحيل ……مستحيل.


دى جميلة اوى يافرااشة
تسلم ايييييييدك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> 10- أعرف نقاط ضعفك وتخلص منها.
> 
> 
> ايمتا نشوف نتيجة الفحص
> سلام المسيح


 فحص شو ؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 سبتمبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا فراشه موضوع رائع


 
الله يسلمك






​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 سبتمبر 2008)

keky قال:


> دى جميلة اوى يافرااشة
> تسلم ايييييييدك


 الله يسلمك حبيبتي


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع يا مرمر
بجد استفدت منة
عجبني قوي الجملتين دول
اعرف نقاط ضعفك وتخلص منها
لا تسمح لاي شخص يحاول احباطك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 سبتمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا مرمر*
> *بجد استفدت منة*
> *عجبني قوي الجملتين دول*
> *اعرف نقاط ضعفك وتخلص منها*
> *لا تسمح لاي شخص يحاول احباطك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أكتوبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> ​


----------



## GogoRagheb (21 فبراير 2009)

*





عبارات تزيد الثقه بالنفس 
1- الناجحون يثقون دائماً على قدرتهم على النجاح. 
2- تجاهل الناس الذين يرددون مستحيل ……مستحيل. 
3- قدر ما تركز مجهودك في موضوع ما تحقق النجاح فيه. 
4- رؤيتك السلبية لنفسك سبب في فشلك. 
5- رؤيتك الإيجابية لنفسك تدفعك دائماً للنجاح. 
6- فكر دائماً بما يسعدك وابتعد دائماً بما يقلقك. 
7- ما تخاف منه قد يحدث لك إذا استمررت في التفكير فيه . 
8- لا تقارن نفسك بالآخرين والأخص الفاشلين. 
9- لا تستمع لأي شخص يحاول إحباطك. 
10- أعرف نقاط ضعفك وتخلص منها. 
11- أعرف نقاط قوتك وحافظ عليها. 
12- الثقة بالنفس طريق النجاح والنجاح يدّعم الثقة بالنفس. 
13- الخوف من أي محاولة جديدة طريقك للفشل. 
14- أجعل فشلك بداية النجاح. 
15- محاولة النهوض من السقوط أفضل من أن تداس وأنت مرمي. 
16- أن تحاول أي محاولة جديدة وتخطأ لتتعلم أفضل من عدم المحاولة نهائياً. 
17- اسأل نفسك دائماً عن ما تخاف. 
18- ليس السؤال كيف يراك الناس ولكن السؤال كيف ترى نفسك. 
19- عندما تفهم ما معنى الحياة جيدا سترى أنها هامة جداً جداً. 
20- إذا كانت عندك مشكلة فأنها لن تحل إذا أنكرت وجودها. 
21- التقليل من قيمة الآخرين يسبب في تحطيم نفسك. 
22- أن لم تكن تعرف طريقك جيداً فلاً تصل إلى نهايته. 
23- لا يدوم ربيع العمر ولكن نظارة القلب هي التي تدوم. 
24- فكر إيجابياً وكن متفائلا. 
25- لا يدوم جمال الشكل ولكن جمال الشخصية هي التي تدوم. 
26- تذكر بأن الشعور بالوحدة مع الآخرين وسوء العلاقة ناتج عن سوء التفاهم. 
27- غالباً لا نرى الأمور على حقيقتها ولكننا نراها كما ندركها نحن كن واقعياً وانظر للأمور بدون تحيز. 
28- الشخص الحر هو الذي يقول نعم للصواب ولا للخطأ*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 فبراير 2009)

*عبارات جميله 

شكرا جوجو

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## nogamega (22 فبراير 2009)

*فعلا عبارات تزيد الثقه بالنفس 
ميرسى ليكى اوووووووووووى*


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 فبراير 2009)

*عبارات ونصايح جميله 
شكرا جوجو
وربنا يباركك
​*


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (22 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع جميل واكتر من رائع
وياريت تكتب لنا موضوعات تاني حلوه من دي
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## candy shop (22 فبراير 2009)

عبارات جميله اوووووى يا جوجو

شكرااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (23 فبراير 2009)

_شكرا كتييير لارشاداتك جوجو
فعلاا مهمه جدا
تسلم ايدك
مشكور كتييييييييير​_


----------



## gonees (23 فبراير 2009)

*كلمات رااائعة جدااااااااا بجد ومفيدة اوي
 شكرا ليك كتيير اوي*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 فبراير 2009)

*عبارات جميلة يا جوجو
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2009)

عبارات جميله اوووووى يا جوجو 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *عبارات جميله
> 
> شكرا جوجو
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*



*شكرا يامايكل لمرووووووورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 مارس 2009)

nogamega قال:


> *فعلا عبارات تزيد الثقه بالنفس
> ميرسى ليك اوووووووووووى*



*شكرا ياجميل لمرووووووووورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 مارس 2009)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> الموضوع جميل واكتر من رائع
> وياريت تكتب لنا موضوعات تاني حلوه من دي
> ربنا يعوضك



*شكرا ياجميل لمرووووووووورك وتشجيعك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 مارس 2009)

candy shop قال:


> عبارات جميله اوووووى يا جوجو
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا ليك
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



*شكرا ليكي ياكاندي لمرووووووورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 مارس 2009)

gonees قال:


> *كلمات رااائعة جدااااااااا بجد ومفيدة اوي
> شكرا ليك كتيير اوي*



*شكرا ليك ياجميل لمرووووووورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 مارس 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *عبارات جميلة يا جوجو
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يباركك​*



*شكرا ليك ياجميل لمرووووووورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> عبارات جميله اوووووى يا جوجو
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكرا ليك ياكوكو لمرووووووورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 مارس 2009)

*موضوع قيم جدا 
شكرا عليه​*


----------



## just member (2 مارس 2009)

*كليمات جميلة بجد*
*ميرسى اكمتير لها الموضوع*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع قيم جدا
> شكرا عليه​*



*شكرا لمرورك ياجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *كليمات جميلة بجد*
> *ميرسى اكمتير لها الموضوع*
> *سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​



*شكرا لمرورك ياجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## totty (3 مارس 2009)

*كلمات جميله

ميرسى كتيير*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (5 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *كلمات جميله
> 
> ميرسى كتيير*​



*شكرا ياتوتي لمرووووورك
نورتي الموضوع
وشكرا ليكي
​*


----------



## lovely dove (10 يونيو 2009)

عبارات تزيد الثقه بالنفس






 


1-  الناجحون يثقون دائماً على قدرتهم على النجاح  



 
2- تجاهل الناس الذين يرددون مستحيل ……مستحيل



 
3- قدر ما تركز مجهودك في موضوع ما تحقق النجاح فيه




4- رؤيتك السلبية لنفسك سبب في فشلك



 
5- رؤيتك الإيجابية لنفسك تدفعك دائماً للنجاح








 
6- فكر دائماً بما يسعدك وابتعد دائماً بما يقلقك



 
7- ما تخاف منه قد يحدث لك إذا استمررت في التفكير فيه



 
8- لا تقارن نفسك بالآخرين والأخص الفاشلين




9- لا تستمع لأي شخص يحاول إحباطك



 
10- أعرف نقاط ضعفك وتخلص منها








 
11- أعرف نقاط قوتك وحافظ عليها




12- الثقة بالنفس طريق النجاح والنجاح يدّعم الثقة بالنفس




13- الخوف من أي محاولة جديدة طريقك للفشل



 
14- أجعل فشلك بداية النجاح



 
15- محاولة النهوض من السقوط أفضل من أن تداس وأنت مرمي










16- أن تحاول أي محاولة جديدة وتخطأ لتتعلم أفضل من عدم المحاولة نهائياً



 
17- اسأل نفسك دائماً  مما تخاف



 
18- ليس السؤال كيف يراك الناس ولكن السؤال كيف ترى نفسك




19- عندما تفهم ما معنى الحياة جيدا سترى أنها هامة جداً جداً




20- إذا كانت عندك مشكلة فأنها لن تحل إذا أنكرت وجودها








 
21- التقليل من قيمة الآخرين يسبب في تحطيم نفسك




22- أن لم تكن تعرف طريقك جيداً فلا تصل إلى نهايته




23- لا يدوم ربيع العمر ولكن نضارة القلب هي التي تدوم




24- فكر إيجابياً وكن متفائلا



 
25- لا يدوم جمال الشكل ولكن جمال الشخصية هي التي تدوم









26- تذكر بأن الشعور بالوحدة مع الآخرين وسوء العلاقة ناتج عن سوء التفاهم





 27- غالباً لا نرى الأمور على حقيقتها ولكننا نراها كما ندركها نحن 
كن واقعياً وانظر للأمور بدون تحيز



 
28- الشخص الحر هو الذي يقول نعم للصواب ولا للخطأ 




منقول 
​ ​


----------



## وليم تل (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا بيبو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا بوبا


ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (10 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2009)

موضوع بغاية الروعة يا بيبو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ناوناو (11 يونيو 2009)

*نقاط جميلة ومبسطة
شكراااااااا ليكي وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بيبو
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



مشكور اخي وليم لمرورك الجميل 
نورتني 
يسوع يباركك





​


----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا بوبا
> 
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ...



مرسي ياكوكو لمرورك الجميل 
نورتني 
يسوع يباركك





​


----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع رااائع جدااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



مرسي ياملاكي لمرورك الجميل 
نورتيني حبيبتي
يسوع يباركك





​


----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع بغاية الروعة يا بيبو
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


مرسي ياكليمو لمرورك الجميل 
نورتني 
يسوع يباركك





​ 
​


----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> *نقاط جميلة ومبسطة
> شكراااااااا ليكي وربنا يباركك*​



مرسي ياناوناو لمرورك الجميل 
نورتيني ياقمر
يسوع يباركك





​


----------



## مينا العاشق (11 يونيو 2009)

بجد 
موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا 
تقبل مرورى


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا

ميرسى يا بوبا

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

مينا العاشق قال:


> بجد
> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا
> تقبل مرورى



مرسي يامينا كتير لمرورك 
نورتني 
واهلا بيك معانا في المنتدي 
يسوع يباركك




​


----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> ميرسى يا بوبا
> 
> ربنا يباركك​*



مرسي يامينا كتير لمرورك 
 نورتني 
 يسوع يباركك





​


----------



## اني بل (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*كلمات جميله عن الثقه بالنفس*

كلمـــــــات جميله عن الثــقه بالنفــس؟؟؟؟؟ 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------



** الناجحون يثقون دائما في قدرتهم على (( النجاح )). **



** قدر ما تركز مجهودك في موضوع ما تحقق النجاح فيه .**



** رؤيتك السلبية لنفسك سبب فشلك في الحياة .**



** فكر دائما فيما ((يسعدك)).. وابتعد دائما عما (( يقلقك ))**



** ما تخاف منه قد يحدث لك إذا ما داومت في التفكير فيه .**



** لا تستمع لأي شخص يسبب لك إحباطات أو يقلل من طموحاتك.**



** الثقة بالنفس طريق ((النجاح)) .**



** النجاح يدعم الثقة بالنفس .**



** ((الخوف)) من أي محاولة جديدة طريق حتمي للفشل .**



** الناس الذين لا يخطئون أبدا هم الذين لا يتعلمون (( إطلاقاً)).** 



** اجعل(( فشلك)) بداية جديدة لنجاحك.**



** محاولة النهوض من ((السقوط)) أفضل من أن تداس بالأقدام و أنت راقد على الأرض.**



** ليس السؤال كيف يراك ((الناس)) لكن السؤال كيف أنت تري (( نفسك )).** 



** الشخص الحر هو الذي يقول لا ((للخطاء)) ونعم (( للصواب )).**



** إذا كان لديك مشكله فإنها لن تحل إذا أنكرت وجودها.**



** التقليل من قيمة الآخرين يتسبب في تحطيم نفسك.**



**لا يدوم ربيع العمر ولكن (( نظارة)) القلب هي التي تدوم .**



** فكر إيجابيا وكن (( متفائل )).**



** لا يدوم جمال ((الشكل)) ولكن جمال ((الشخصية)) هو الذي يدوم.**



** تذكر أن الشعـور (( بالوحدة )) نتيجة سوء العلاقة مع الآخرين.**




,,,أعـجـبـتـنــي ,,,
,,,إن شاء لله تـكـون ذآت فــآئــدة للـجـمــيـع ,,​


----------



## +Coptic+ (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كلمات جميله عن الثقه بالنفس*

*كلمات رائعة جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كلمات جميله عن الثقه بالنفس*



> ** لا تستمع لأي شخص يسبب لك إحباطات أو يقلل من طموحاتك.**



كلمات جميله جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا ليكى 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كلمات جميله عن الثقه بالنفس*

*بأمانه مميزه
شكرا للكلمات والمجهود*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كلمات جميله عن الثقه بالنفس*

موضوع راااااااائع جدا 
تسلم ايدك
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ارووجة (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كلمات جميله عن الثقه بالنفس*

كلمات رائعة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

